# [Assembler] Lowlevel Kopieren Floppy/Festplatte->RAM



## Skini (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich bin totaler Assembler-, brauche aber ein Kleines Programm um
!MB von Floppy oder Festplatte in den RAM zu kopieren.
Die Daten sollen nach 0x100000 Kopiert werden, um dort ausgeführt zu werden.
Mein Größtes problem liegt bei CHS umrechnung. Ich Nutze bisjetzt den Bios interrupt 13h. Mein bisheriger Code:

```
resetd;
mov ax, 0
mov dl, 0
int 13h
jc resetd

copyd:
mov es, 1000h
mov bx, 0

mov ah, 2
mov al, 800h
mov cl, 2
mov ch, 0
mov dh, 0
mov dl, 0
int 13h
jc copyd
```

Hier Gibt es eine Erläuterung zudem Interrupt, von intersse sind ja nur die funkrionen 0 und 2.
Vielen Danke Im Vorraus, 
Skini


----------



## exitboy (7. Dezember 2008)

wenn Du das nicht unbedingt jetzt die naechsten Tage brauchst kann ich mich auch dem Thema mal annehmen. Haenge aber noch bis kommende Woche in anderen Projekten.


----------



## Skini (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wär wirklich nett. Kmmende Woche ist noch lange Ok 
Bevor ich es vergesse, dass sollte 1MB nicht !MB heißen(also 1048576 Byte, nicht 1000000!)
Fals es irgendwie von relevanz ist: Wenn ich ein FS verwende, dan wäre das FAT12 für das floppy bzw. FAT32 für die Platte.
Das File würde dann auf jeden im Stammverzeichniss liegen.
Greetz Skini.


----------



## TheAlchimist (2. April 2009)

Wenns noch von Interesse ist, bitte kurz melden, ich hab hier noch die Assembler-Sourcen von einem sebstgebastelten Bootsektor, der eine Datei von einer FAT12-formatierten Diskette einliest.

MfG TheAlchimist


----------

